# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Mihin tarpeeseen uusia kuljettajia koulutetaan?

## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mihinköhän tarpeeseen uusia kuljettajia mahdetaan jatkuvasti kouluttaa, kun viimeisimmän kilpailutuksen yhteydessä ei työtä löytynyt kaikille vanhoillekaan. Ahkerasti on TTS:n autot Turussa pyörineet.

----------


## zige94

> Mihinköhän tarpeeseen uusia kuljettajia mahdetaan jatkuvasti kouluttaa, kun viimeisimmän kilpailutuksen yhteydessä ei työtä löytynyt kaikille vanhoillekaan. Ahkerasti on TTS:n autot Turussa pyörineet.


Niinhän sitä sanotaan ettei löytynyt vanhoille, mutta aikasemmin on otettu listoille koulusta tulleita. Voisiko olla ne vanhat, joille ei töitä löytynyt, niitä jörö-jukkia, joista ei asiakaspalvelijoita saa tekemälläkään? Tiedän ainakin kasvoilta yhden SL:n kuljettajan, joka ei jatkanut minkään Föli-liikennöitsijän listoilla palautteiden vuoksi. Hyvin ne koulunpenkeiltä tulleet ovat silti johonkin työllistyneet, viimeksi kesällä taisi edellinen kurssi valmistua Turun ammatti-instituutista ja yhtä lukuunottamatta sai kaikki töitä työharjoittelujakson (huhtikuun alku - toukokuun loppu) jälkeen.

Itsellä tiedossa olevat kurssit: TTS:llä ainakin 1, valmis ensi alussa about. Turun ammatti-instituutin, TE-palveluiden ja Jalobussin yhteinen rekrykoulutus, joka valmis tämän vuoden lopussa (pitäisi työllistyä Jalolle). Turun ammatti-instituutin kurssi, joka alkoi nyt syksyllä, valmistuu ensi kesäksi. Muistaakseni Turun ammatti-instituutin maahanmuuttajille suunnattu 1 kpl. TAI:lla vielä lisäksi yksi nuorisopuolen ensi vuoden puolella valmistuva. Lisäksi Sataedun kouluautoa on näkynyt.

Onnibus taisi myös palkata uusia kuljettajia Helsingin ja Turun alueella, kun laajensivat Tku-Hki liikennettä. Onnibushan mainostaa perinteisesti hakevan vähintään 3 vuoden kokemuksen omaavia kuljettajia, eli Turun alueella suurin osa mahdollisesti Föli-kuljettajia?

Sinänsä kuitenkin erikoista ettei muka "löytyisi" töitä tai kuljettajia olisi liikaa. Liikennettä kuitenkin saman verran vaikka liikennöitsijä joillakin linjoilla vaihtui. Tai jos tarkkoja ollaan niin hiukan enemmänkin kun 7A aloitti liikenteen uutena linjana ja lisäsi vuoroja sekä autoja Kauppatori-Raisio välille. Oma takapuolen kutina olisi ettei kyseiset kuljettajat kelvanneet liikennöitsijöille, syystä tai toisesta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Niin... Lonkasopimusta nyt kuitenkin pitäisi kaikkien noudattaa. Outo yhtälö on, että uusia kuljettajia koulutetaan tuutin täydeltä. Palautteita voi tietysti olla, ja onkin. Niihinkin tosin saa suhtautua usein varauksella, välillä tulee täysin vääristeltyä. Jossain tapauksessa voi painaa joku vanha erimielisyys, ettei kuljettajaa palkata. Ja sitten se ero uuden ja vanhan palkassa! Tällä kertaa kaikki ei mennyt ihan fiksusti. Jos on ollut valmiiksi liikaa kuljettajia edelliseltä kierrokselta vuoden takaa, ei kai nyt tarvitsisi lisää kouluttaa.

----------


## zige94

> Jos on ollut valmiiksi liikaa kuljettajia edelliseltä kierrokselta vuoden takaa, ei kai nyt tarvitsisi lisää kouluttaa.


Tähänkin täytyy todeta ettei niitä kuljettajia kouluteta suoraan paikalliseen liikenteeseen, esim. tässä tapauksessa Föliin. Osa menee ihan muualle töihin, osa esim. kaukoliikenteeseen ja osa Föliin. Ainoastaan tuo TAI:n, TE-palveluiden ja Jalobussin yhteistyöttä järjestämä koulutus työllistää valmistuneet suoraan Jalolle.

Mitä nyt itse ymmärtänyt Lonka-sopimusta niin se ei takaa siirtymistä toiselle liikennöitsijälle kilpailutusten yhteydessä. Eikö sieltä pidä ensisijaisesti valita ja jossei sopivia tarjokkaita löydy niin saa ulkopuolelta rekrytä? Useimmiten nuo koulujen harjoittelijathan menevät keväisin harjoitteluun firmoihin ja firma tarjoaa kesätyöpaikkaa hyvin menneen harjoittelun jälkeen, eli saavat lisää työntekijöitä jolloin sitten uuden kilpailutetun liikenteen alkaessa on enemmän kuljettajia kuin tarvitsee jolloin yleensä siirretään Lonka-pankkiin ne, joiden kanssa on ollut hankaluuksia, ongelmia, kolareita, erimielisyyksiä tms., ns. joita "ei haluta pitää" syystä tai toisesta. Lisäksi työnantajathan arvostaa nykyisin koulutusta. TAI:ssa (muussa kuin tuossa TE+Jalo koulutuksessa) ainakin saa Logistiikan perustutkinnon sekä ajotunteja ja muuta koulutusta on huomattavasti isompi määrä kuin lain vaatimat. Eikös vanhemmat kuljettajat ole tulleet taloihin meiningillä kortti kouraan ja linjoja ajamaan, ilman kunnon koulutuksia tms.?

Valitettavaahan se on, en sitä kiellä, mutten itse ainakaan kaipaa jörö-jukka kuljettajia, jotka osaa vain ajaa (välttämättä ei edes sitä kunnolla), mutta eivät mitään muuta. Sellaisia kuljettajia näytti Savonlinjoilta Fölistä lähtevän tai ei ainakaan päivittäin käyttämilläni linjoilla ole enään vastaan tullut  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Lonkapankin idea ja tarkoitus on, että voittanut liikennöitsijä palkkaa sieltä tarvittavan määrän kuljettajia. Ei siis ole mikään valintatilanne, että ottaako vanhoja vai uusia kuljettajia. En tiedä mistään jöröjukka kuljettajista, ja kyllä kaikilla jonkunlainen koulutuskin on. On myös pitkän päälle työnantajien etu, että lonkapankin tyyppinen järjestelmä on olemassa. Monesti voi olla myös niin, että joku vähän hiljaisempi kuljettaja hoitaa työnsä aivan erinomaisen tunnollisesti, ei ole koskaan sairaana eikä riko autoja. Sekä osaa ajaa myös liukkaalla. Jos nyt ei linjalla liikoja puhele, onko sitten tällainen jörö?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minulla on se käsitys, että Lonkapankin kautta voittanut yritys saa alle puolet kuljettajista, koska enempi osa hävinneen liikennöitsijän irtisanomista kuljettajista eläköityy, vaihtaa taloa/hommia/alaa tai jää työttömiksi omasta tahdostaan. Eikä ketään voi pakottaa menemään toiseen työpaikkaan. Näistä syistä on mahdollista ja pitää kouluttaa koko ajan lisää uusia kuljettajia ja edelleen työllistää heidät. Voin toki olla väärässäkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä nyt itse ymmärtänyt Lonka-sopimusta niin se ei takaa siirtymistä toiselle liikennöitsijälle kilpailutusten yhteydessä. Eikö sieltä pidä ensisijaisesti valita ja jossei sopivia tarjokkaita löydy niin saa ulkopuolelta rekrytä?


Kyllä Lonka-sopimuksen mukaan Lonka-pankki on ensiksi rekrytoitava tyhjäksi ennen kuin saa palkata yhtään kuljettajaa ulkopuolelta. Ainoan poikkeuksen muodostavat ne kuljettajat, jotka on aikaisemmin irtisanottu voittaneesta firmasta työntekijästä johtuvasta syystä: niitä ei tarvitse enää palkata takaisin.

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä Lonka-sopimuksen mukaan Lonka-pankki on ensiksi rekrytoitava tyhjäksi ennen kuin saa palkata yhtään kuljettajaa ulkopuolelta. Ainoan poikkeuksen muodostavat ne kuljettajat, jotka on aikaisemmin irtisanottu voittaneesta firmasta työntekijästä johtuvasta syystä: niitä ei tarvitse enää palkata takaisin.


Kiitos tiedosta. Kun sanoit "talon ulkopuolelta" niin mihin luokkaan työharjoittelijat lasketaan, jotka ovat olleet ko. talossa koulun kautta harjoittelemassa ja työnantaja tarjoaa työsopparia? Lähestulkoon kaikki halukkaat harjoittelijat ovat sopimuksen saaneet, elleivät ole mokanneet hommaansa itse.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun sanoit "talon ulkopuolelta" niin mihin luokkaan työharjoittelijat lasketaan, jotka ovat olleet ko. talossa koulun kautta harjoittelemassa ja työnantaja tarjoaa työsopparia?


Harjoittelijoille ei saa tarjota työsopparia eikä määräaikaisille jatkoa ennen kuin Lonka-pankki on tyhjennetty.

----------


## Melamies

> Harjoittelijoille ei saa tarjota työsopparia eikä määräaikaisille jatkoa ennen kuin Lonka-pankki on tyhjennetty.


Onko Lonka-pankki joskus täysin tyhjentynyt ilman soraääniä?

----------

